# How to tell make.conf the install directory of the port shells/mksh



## Alain De Vos (Dec 22, 2019)

I want the port mksh , my root shell, to be installed in /bin instead of the default /usr/local/bin
mksh is only linked to /lib/libc.so , so then i can put /usr/local/ on another partition.
Which lines do i have to put in /etc/make.conf in order to do so ?
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/shells/mksh}
SOMETING_LIKE_INSTALL_IN/USR/BIN ...
.endif
PS :
I found there exist a
DESTDIR variable
LOCALBASE variable
PREFIX variable , i'll try setting this one to /


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 22, 2019)

.if ${.CURDIR:M*/shells/mksh}
PREFIX=/
.endif
Did the job


----------

